# My Queenie has crossed the bridge....



## justice for Queenie (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, it is unfortunate that I add my beautiful girl to this section of the forum, Queenie my fawn greyhound died 2/1/2012 after falling terribly ill from a dog treat knuckle bone. Her story is on the introdutions heading 'sad hello'. 
I have not taken her passing well at all, and have struggled to function daily. My husband has done all the house duties, cared for our other two children,(the human kind), and looked after me while I grieve. He too needs to greive but his divotion to me has been stronger at this time. A man in a million some might say and I would second that. 
I have a question which I would like an honest answer for, I am not making great decisions at the moment quite understandably but, I keep thinking about getting a greyhound pup in her memory? The thought fills me with hope, yet my head says its too soon and unfair to Queenie. Is this thought normal, and should I get one or not? I cant let her go, I have tried but I cant. She is bound deep within my soul, and will remain a part of me till I leave this mortal coil myself. 
Any advice is welcome, and thank you for listening to me.
Love to you all, xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

run free queenie xxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think your head tells you you should wait out of respect for Queenie, your heart tells you otherwise. I think I would go with my heart - as long as all the family are ready for a new dog in the home. It is not a replacement for Queenie but a new start.
Good luck with your decision, I wish you well.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I am sorry to read of your loss.

I have pet bunnies as well as cats and I have in the past adopted a bun quite soon after one has gone to the Bridge. I, too, felt disloyal but, for me, giving a needy animal (my buns are all rescue buns) a home and freeing space up in rescue was something I could actually 'do'. 

I think that wanting to share your love with another dog is honouring Queenie's memory, but it is a decision only you can make. There is no 'right' or 'wrong' about the length of time to leave it.

I rehomed George very soon after my foster bun Justin went to the Bridge and I found it difficult to start with as George wasn't Justin. I did wonder if I had made a mistake but George soon won his own place in my heart. I still love Justin and miss him.

Our hearts are wonderful and expandable. Listen to your heart carefully - it will tell you what is right for you.

Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
It is very heart breaking when you loose a pet. 
IT is nice that you have a good Hubby that can help you through the day to day things. 
My Hubby did the same for me.
I think that having another Dog/Puppy will help you a lot if that is what you want.
I am sure Queenie would not want to see you with out another little one to take care of.
Queenie had a Great life with you she would not be upset.
Having another pet will bring joy and love back into your life again.
Take your time and do some research in the right Grey hound for you.
Maybe you could think about a rescue one as there seem to be loads at the moment. I am sure you would bond just as much with one as you would from a breeder.

I adopted a British Short haired boy cat when our last one died and I had fully bonded with him by the time we had got him home

R.I.P Queenie and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## justice for Queenie (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice and kind thoughts. All my dogs have been retired greyhounds, its what I love about them. They get comfort and love that they truely deserve. I only mention a pup as it would be nice for the kids who are still young, to have a pet they can grow up with. Queenie was a 3 yr old when we got her. Full of life and love. I will listen to my heart, and together with my husband will make a decision. Again, thank you all, this site has massively helped my healing process. Its still a long road, but one Im finding easier to bear. Love and peace to you all. xx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

justice for Queenie said:


> I have a question which I would like an honest answer for, I am not making great decisions at the moment quite understandably but, I keep thinking about getting a greyhound pup in her memory? The thought fills me with hope, yet my head says its too soon and unfair to Queenie. Is this thought normal, and should I get one or not?


I'm so sorry for your loss 

As for the question you ask, I lost my Rupert Bear the day after Boxing Day and today we're going to look at a couple of dogs in the shelter to see whether they're suitable for us. There is no such thing as too soon imo, we're all different and we all grieve differently and heal in different ways. Some people may not be ready for another pet for months or even years, others are ready within days. It's not about replacing the lost pet, it's about wanting another and being ready to open your heart to one and love it for who it is.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Queenie (what a lovely name) I think when a beloved pet dies and we want to buy another (which is proof enough how much you loved your old dog) we always compare it to someone who gets married very soon after their husband dies. I dont think its the same at all, after all you choose a pup and then fall in love with it, not the other way round. I would suggest looking about for another pup, choosing one thats just born so you will have a couple of months to get used to it and look forward to him/her at least filling a little of the hole in your heart. You will smile again, until then take care. RIP Queenie


----------



## JackOscar (Dec 27, 2011)

Last year I decided to get a new kitten, my cat at the time was 4 years old and I thought it would be nice to have another member of our family, sadly I lost my 4 year old moggy suddenly due to cancer but I decided I still wanted the kitten who was ready to come live with us just 2 weeks later, it was the best decision as I had lots of love to give, as Im sure you do, there is no replacement but the love of an animal is unconditional x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

It's not disloyal to Queenie - you won't stop loving her, just like when you have a second child you don't stop loving the first. You find more love. 

When I lost my beloved Jimmy I had to adopt another cat quite quickly, he had been ill with kidney failure and I was lost without having something to be concerned about and look after. 

If you have an instinctive feeling that you want another dog around - go with that instinct. You won't forget or stop loving or grieving for Queenie, but the joy and love you develop for another dog will make it easier to bear.


----------



## justice for Queenie (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice and replies, my husband and I have talked it through and we will be getting another Greyhound, although not a pup, a rescue pet. We are going to wait till September, we have a holiday booked curtisy of my dad bless him, so wouldnt have anyone to watch him/her. Really looking forward to getting another though, the knowledge of getting one seems to be helping the grieving process.
Again thank you all, you are all very kind.


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your darling Queenie. In terms of another pup I say go for it. I lost my darling Angus 1/11/11 he was 14 years, our home became so sad I grieved terribly as did our 7 year old terrier. on 2/12/11 we collected Arthur aged 13 weeks, he as bought light into the darkness, he as given me something to smile about again and even though I desperately miss Angus Arthur is an angel sent to help us come to terms with our loss. 

I sincerely hope you can find the same comfort xxx


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

We waited a year before we found our next dog, i understand your heartbreak.
Rekindle the love for your family, they need to know they mean at least as much as the family pet, and it'll make a happy 
wecolming home for your new friend when the time comes

big hugs 

jessegee


----------



## justice for Queenie (Jan 6, 2012)

We got Queenie a week after Misty past away. We have always rescued retired greyhounds as they are so loving and affectionate, and not thought of alot as pets. I was broken up at the loss of Misty, but then Queenie came literally bounding into my live and changed things forever, for the good. I had something with her Ive never had with another dog, an understanding, a deep love and wanting to be with her always. She was my soulmate, my best friend and I let her down. It breaks my heart even now, I cant look at her photos without crying. She may as well have been human as I loved her like one. I have found an unusal solus in my husbands grandparents cats. Unusal because Im not a cat fan and they definately did not dig me! Since Queenies passing though they have done nothing but sit with me, purring at me and wiling me to stroke them. Very heart warming to see two animals helping a human to grieve. I will help home and love another retired greyhound end of September, but nothing and no one will ever take the place of the best friend I ever had, Queenie.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I am sorry that you lost your Queenie

keep her in you heart no one can take that from you
she will allways be there


----------



## angelofthenorth5 (Jun 3, 2011)

hiya, really sorry for your loss. i lost my springer in august while we were on holiday in cornwall, thankfully we took him with us as we knew he was ill, he had dcm, he was 3 years old, he died peacefully in his sleep, but i felt so cheated losing him so young, he was such a lovely happy little fella. we said we wouldnt get another but we couldnt bear not having him around so we decided to look for another pup. we got harvey the followin week, and i must say it was a massive help through the grieving process, i still miss my alfie every day, but harvey definately helped to heal our broken hearts, you should go get your doggy definately xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry for your loss of queenie you sound as if you took it really deep it cuts,i would like to say that when i lost dougal in 2008 nov 26 i could not look to another dog, but saying that regarding other circumstanses involved, i would agree that if queen had passd on she gave room for another space a dog maybe one that needed a reque for a loving home that she could get, i believe that when she died her life was not invain,even an old soldier would want a loving home there are many dog out there begging for someone kind to take them in, I would say yes you would be doing a great deed and queenie would not mind as another little soul walks in her steps and her life,
love to queenie in heaven and my 2 boys dougal and laddie
my deepest sympathy to you also wendy 517


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

RIP QUEENIE! xx

i would go with what your heart says 
if you feel ready then go for it, but if your not 100% sure you can always wait a while, and then think about getting a new one, i wish you all the luck in your decision


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 86193
Barney my beloved boy. Miss you, love you xxx

Bless you, I know _exactly_ how you feel. I lost my beloved Barney in Dec (Metacam post) and blame myself for him not being here. I decided to get another dog as my little Shih Tzu, Jake, was so miserable and seemed lonely without his companion. I wrestled with the guilt of replacing Barney so soon and felt disloyal to him. To cut a long story short, 6 month old Gizmo arrived, another Lhasa Apso like Barney was. He was a little horror and had had no real training, despite what the owner had told me! I felt awful, he wasn't Barney, Jake hated him and I couldn't bond with him. I'd made the wrong decision, Barney would hate me, I'd betrayed him etc etc etc.....
Two months later..... Gizmo's become a lovely little boy, him and Jake play like mad things and I know Jake isn't lonely anymore. I miss Barney every day and cry at the drop of a hat, his photo's, his collar tag, his coat, on walks he used to enjoy, right now! Gizmo hasn't replaced Barney and never could, but he has given me something to focus on besides grief and he has made Jake's life happier. I am learning to accept that Barney isn't coming back despite my pleas to God and whoever else is up there! I will always love and miss Barney but I'm realising now that there is room in my heart for another.
I wish you all the best.
Sandra x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain, I promise it will get better 

I know how loving and special greyhounds are. My Amber bamber, a brindle bitch who is on rainbow bridge and was just over a year old. She snook out the back door and went straight down the road towards her favourite walk and onto the main road. I felt it was my fault of course.

It it so long ago now (10+ years) that strangely, I can't remember how I got over it. It took a number of years though, I remember how much it hurt, really hurt, at the time.

Hope things get better for you soon. 

Big hugs 
x


----------

